# on the news



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

just heard the ending of a news bit but didnt catch it all
something bout a missing 41 year old man that was with an 18 year old who were floundering any more info on this? where ? how?
hate to hear bout it and specially hope it wasnt anyone from here


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

What area?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

http://www.nwfdailynews.com/local-n...-boater-missing-in-choctawhatchee-bay-1.39056


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

found these 2 links 
this is never any good 
and hate to hear about these stories 
specially me being an ex puddle pirate
hope it turns out well


http://www.nwfdailynews.com/local-n...-boater-missing-in-choctawhatchee-bay-1.39056

http://www.wjhg.com/news/headlines/Search-for-Missing-Boater-Continues--176523951.html


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

They found the missing guy yesterday...he was deceased...bad thing...


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

thanx for the update
at least the family finally gets closure


----------

